# Slow charging



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

Anybody else have issues with extremely slow charging? I'm running completely stock and locked and I'm using the OEM charger block and cable.

I let it die and charged it while it was still off around 1am and woke up at 7ish and it was only at 50%. I just got it and I love it but this is frustrating.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I had this on the first charge. Was fine after that. Also you don't need to fully drain these batteries, in fact it's better not to.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah this was my second charge so far. I always had the impression that it was good to let the battery drain and than charge it completely full the first few times lol

Hopefully it ends up not being a problem. I googled it and theres a thread on xda of people with charging issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

For whatever reason the N7 only likes it's own charging block and cord. So duct use Any other charging cables or blocks. Otherwise you will get slow charge times

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Douman08 (Jan 7, 2012)

That's the thing. I am using the original charger and block lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## knuckles1978 (Feb 12, 2013)

My nexus took forever to charge too, I could actually make it drain if I played a game like NFS with it plugged in. Then I realised that the company I bought it from who imported them from the US had supplied an 850mA charger. So I went and bought a US to UK adaptor and used the ASUS 2A charger and cable and now it charges in 3hrs every time. 

There is a thread on XDA where someone had tested charging times with all different chargers, and cables which made a big difference sometimes too. I know you're saying that you are using the stock charger and cable anyway though..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## godsfshrmn (Dec 17, 2011)

Non OEM charging cords do this

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------

